# My Crematorium



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's my pnematic Crematorium I built for my haunt. The prop has ambient sound of a fire playing, ...when triggered(wireless trigger set up) the panel drops in front the smoke machine fires with strobe then out pops on a slab a screaming roasted victim. Let me know what you think.....The Creepster


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wow!!
For a 95 year old you make some great props


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That will make some people jump when it pops out


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Hauntiholik said:


> Wow!!
> For a 95 year old you make some great props


yeah not shabby huh...later I will save a few bucks cause I can use it on myself


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Are you fricken kidding me? Are you really 95 and building props?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's one creepy prop. Any chance of a video of it in action.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You are one creepy guy. And I say that with the upmost admiration.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> That's one creepy prop. Any chance of a video of it in action.


Thanks.....I do have a movie but I cant get it to upload to Haunt forum


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Thanks.....I do have a movie but I cant get it to upload to Haunt forum


Are you using one of the hosting sites like Photobucket, Flickr, or YouTube? I don't think you can upload a movie directly to HauntForum unless you go through one of these sites or something like them.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Woah. That's too cool  How did you make that brick facade for it? Or is it bought? xP


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> You are one creepy guy. And I say that with the upmost admiration.


 Thanks...I'll Take it!



RoxyBlue said:


> Are you using one of the hosting sites like Photobucket, Flickr, or YouTube? I don't think you can upload a movie directly to HauntForum unless you go through one of these sites or something like them.


I tried again and its giving a not valid file, I look under attachments and looks like all you can attach is pdf, jpeg zips, all images and no video files


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The Creepster said:


> Thanks...I'll Take it!
> 
> I tried again and its giving a not valid file, I look under attachments and looks like all you can attach is pdf, jpeg zips, all images and no video files


Here is some information on file types supported by Photobucket. It does accept a pretty wide variety of video files, and converts them to flv format. There is a size limit to what it can take, but I'm guessing that's not the problem with yours.

The supported file types are:

Images - gif, jpg, jpeg, png, bmp. Photobucket converts bmp files, which are not appropriate for the Internet, to jpg files, which are.

Note: The Image Editor does not retain the animation in animated .gif files.

*Videos* - 3g2, 3gp, 3gp2, 3gpp, 3p, asf, avi, divx, dv, dvx, flv, gif, moov, mov, mp4, mpeg4, mpg4, mpe, mpeg, mpg, qt, wmv, xvid, rm. All video files are converted to Flash Video (flv) format when you upload them.

swf - SWF file uploads are limited to Pro account holders. SWF files must be 10MB or less, and can only be uploaded through the Image & Video Uploader, the old Photobucket image uploader, or via FTP. If you want to upload SWF files into your Photobucket album, we recommend that you upgrade to a Pro account.

A file name must end in one of the above extensions or your upload will fail, and you will get an error message. In addition to the correct file extension, the internal file type must be one of the supported types. If you have a media file with an extension that is not on the supported list, use a graphic/image or video editor, and try converting it into a supported file type, then save it as the new file type, with the appropriate extension.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome pics! that would freak me out!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> awesome pics! that would freak me out!


Thanks......everyone enjoys a roaring fire right!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Ok folks here you go....The sound is not in sync with the prop in the video I had to add it after I shot the clip on movie maker cause I shot it with a old camera. In real time its synced ...enjoy

The Creepster


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Holy Crap! XD
The audio is loud so when I played the video it made me jump 
Anyways amazing prop


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you got the video post thing worked out

You know, in a dark humor way, that guy popping out and screamimng is actually kind of funny


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Glad you got the video post thing worked out
> 
> You know, in a dark humor way, that guy popping out and screamimng is actually kind of funny


yes its hard to hear but at the very end of the scream he says "ow":googly:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

that rocks! For some reason I want some BBQ ribs now!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's going to scare the poop out of folks.  Thanks for adding the video.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> That's going to scare the poop out of folks.  Thanks for adding the video.


yes its much easier to see a prop in action the try to describe it


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

sweeeeeeet


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Eeeekim said:


> that rocks! For some reason I want some BBQ ribs now!


I have both spicy and original ...you also get a free drink


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great job on the creamatorium very sick in a good way,,,watch the heat though not good for the truck tire (lol)


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Good job...loving it


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> great job on the creamatorium very sick in a good way,,,watch the heat though not good for the truck tire (lol)


Indeed.....but like my "signature" states...Everything burns in the end


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

scream1973 said:


> Good job...loving it


Thanks


----------



## hexerei (Aug 31, 2008)

OMFG! thats sick and twisted.....I love it. Great work. Ugh. nasty.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

hexerei said:


> OMFG! thats sick and twisted.....I love it. Great work. Ugh. nasty.


Thanks....I like twisted:googly:


----------



## WakeForest (Sep 18, 2009)

Really freaking cool! Great job!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool original prop,and it has a very high creep factor. I love seeing new stuff like this.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

kprimm said:


> Very cool original prop,and it has a very high creep factor. I love seeing new stuff like this.


Thanks..


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 27, 2007)

That is sooo cool!! Luv it!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

kciaccio said:


> That is sooo cool!! Luv it!


Thanks...


----------



## jerzeydevil77 (Aug 16, 2009)

I think this is an awesome prop and would be proud to own one! But if I HAD to be nit picky I think the bricks on top should go the same direction as the front, but that's just splitting hairs.


----------



## jerzeydevil77 (Aug 16, 2009)

P.S. I'm not saying I could do any better, just for the record.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

jerzeydevil77 said:


> I think this is an awesome prop and would be proud to own one! But if I HAD to be nit picky I think the bricks on top should go the same direction as the front, but that's just splitting hairs.


The only problem is that no matter which way the bricks go its enclosed on all sides, so the bricks all cant go the same direction. The front, sides, and back go the same direction. The top bricks lie the same direction. When you have 6 different sides its impossible, if you could do that...you would be super magical.

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Shadow Realm (Oct 15, 2009)

Thats incredible! Great work!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Sweeney Family Horror said:


> Nice work!


Thanks


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

That's awesome


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

ghostokc said:


> That's awesome


Thank you


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

That's one fine prop there. Nice work on the effects.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is so sick and twisted... in other words I LOVE it! Great work!!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

this prop is overrated. :finger:

(((snicker))


EDIT:

The cruelty and grossness of this tasty prop shall never be matched. I thought I had commented on this thread, but that must have been on my unreliable internet ready phone. Another post lost to the void. I hath corrected it now.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah, I can't believe I had not commented on it either, I have watched that video so many times I could own stock in it by now.... Really twisted, I love it... in person, that thing would scare me right off the sidewalk.


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

What a great prop! Awesome!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, Creep amazing prop.....You know your stuff!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Damn that's cool


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

SO cool! And very original too!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow Creepster that is awesome , I'd love to take a tour of your brain, but I'm afraid I'll get lost. Seems to be awfully dark in there!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The video is back up and running


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

Original and very nice!! i like it alot.

Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Wow, first time I have seen this! So creepy! Ummm I can't make it to your BBQ next week-end, sorrryyy lol.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Creep, must say that that is one evil prop.....and for sure it fits your personality and I hope your shooting video of it in action on Halloween night, would love to see the scare come to life!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Pretty intense. I don't think I've seen a prop quite like it. It's not easy to come up with original ideas. Got to give you lots of kudos for this one. Well done (pun intended)!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Sweet. You are a sick twisted demented creative amazing out of the box kind of creepster. Two thumbs up and a rating of 10 on that unique prop. What other goodies do you have up your...sleeve?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone

Now if I showed my other creations it would ruin the surprise.....lets just say if I don't get more cries and screams then giggles then I have failed


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You should dress as Ernie form Return of the living dead.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

BEST PROP...EVER!!!
Dude, You ROCK... FOR-EVER!!!!


----------

